
Facebook has 1 billion users, it’s time to leave - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/internet/137393-facebook-has-1-billion-users-its-time-to-leave
======
shmerl
_Along the same lines was Diaspora, which ended up being a spectacular
failure, but not before garnering a huge amount of attention._

This is not true. Diaspora is not a failure.

